# External Monitor for MacBook Pro



## bkford (May 17, 2007)

My son has a MacBook Pro and has put on his Christmas list a good external monitor, widescreen, that would work well with video games and does not cost the $1000 that an Apple brand would cost. I know nothing about Macs. Will an external monitor that works with a PC also work with a Mac, or can someone give me more information on what to get?


----------



## mister2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi.

MacBook Pros are no different than any other notebook when it comes to the ability to connect to external monitors. Depending on the year model of the MacBook, you will have either a thunderbolt connection or I believe it's a mini DVI out (it's the same connector just different capabilities) I have a late 2011, 15 inch MacBook Pro and it has the thunderbolt connector port.

All you have to do is buy an adapter cable (they are about 6 inches long) that has a male thunderbolt on one end and your choice of VGA (low resolution connection to a standard monitor), DVI, or HDMI.

At home I use a DVI adapter to make a digital connection to a 24 inch LG monitor. Currently, I am staying in a hotel where I am able to connect an HDMI cable to the television and I have an HDMI to thunderbolt connector. I am able to use the television as a 2nd monitor which comes in handy when wanting to watch Netflix while working on my MacBook.

There are all kinds of connection options at the links listed below.

http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_mac/mac_accessories/cables

http://eshop.macsales.com/catsearch/cables


----------

